# Batman : Arkham City     CES 2012 Build



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Batman : Arkham City   Finished Pictures  01/06/2012*

Happy Holidays,

My oringinal  Idea  for the case mod,   was to re mod  this NZXT Vulcan micro-atz case  all i was going to do was  Batman etching on the window for my 7 year old son,    Just a little  weekend project, the ultimate goal was to make a nice little Lan case ,but when i started getting a  few more ideas  came to mind .   

I very thankful for   Biostar, Intel and  NZXT . With out there support  these are just visions on paper. I showed my friend at  Boistar the  progress of teh case  and  he ask to  showcase it in Vegas for CES.



















I started working on the side panel first   to replace it with plexi.











making the window opening bigger with a dremal tool











all is left is to  is a few places to File.

Next up to see how it look on the case 






removing the rivots and the disassemblyhas begun  






6 differnt grades of sand paper for the finish


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok brought out the heavy duty  paint stripper!!!!    Yea  thats a airplane on the can,  alwasy use proper Ventilation and a mask  or you will feel  like your flying !!! 










You know its done its job when it starts to peal off 






60 Grit !!!













And  when the sanding is done






repainted the top  fan cover to a metallic silver


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 16, 2011)

Decided to change  the front panel a bit   and add a little  Batman touch  to it.






Fan Cut out






I will be re-using the  orginal mesh   from the side panel  for the front 










I had some  left over anodized aluminium from my other super secret project 





With a scroll Saw and a file   you can do amaizing things






all thats  is left  is  have  the Rez cut out and add power button and a little polishing





Alot more too do 










Thank you again  for checking the project out.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 17, 2011)

nice build, and you have nice case so you just add some to make it pretty shine
cool


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 21, 2011)

More pics  coming soon !!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2011)

JJ you have a PM.

For the rest of you, I cleaned the thread! Constructive criticism is welcomed, but the disrespect to new members for whatever they bring to TPU will not be tolerated.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 30, 2011)

Its all starting to come together down the Final stretch  before CES. Primer and paint 






More Primer






Decided to cut the top out for a place to fill the  watercooling 






More Sanding  to get the annodized marks removed






Side panel was next , 50 grit,100, 150, 400, 1000, 1500 and 2000 for a finish
















Interior of teh Side Panal Black with metal flakes






Small teaser






Thanks  for looking


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy New year !!!!   Back to Modding 

Finishing painting the frame






Started assembly   Case feet on first











Adding the rad











Thanks Db  for the idea  of  adding some lights behind the bat should also  cast a shadow
















My intial thought was glue  or double sided tape to attched to teh front panel.   but it  for my son,  I better screw it in. 





another teaser






Thanks for looking


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice build.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice case. Not a huge fan of the Batman Arkham games but can't wait for the dark knight rises this summer.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 3, 2012)

looking good


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Small update  before  the final photos  and off to CES

A big thank to NZXT  for Sending me the HALE90 850W  Power supply to Showcase in the MOD.

The black and white theme ps  went perfectly with the mod







Also another Big Thank you to Biostar  supporting the mod as well,  By sending the Extreme Edition TH67XE  Micro ATX MB 







Adding The Blood Red Danger Den waterblock






Black and red going together well
















Finished the water cooling loop






A little Batman 






Teaser      ( its time to Signal Batman)





Thanks again.  come back tommorrow  for the Finished Photos.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks awesome! Good work!


----------



## xxdozer32 (Jan 6, 2012)

ooooo cant wait to see the end result, looks cool so far!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 6, 2012)

xxdozer32 said:


> ooooo cant wait to see the end result, looks cool so far!



Agreed. Very nice work.


----------



## LordJummy (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks sweet! Subbed for final pics


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 7, 2012)

Final Pictures are up!!!!!  Thanks again for following the MOD.    And a Big Thank you to Intel, Biostar and NZXT  If you going to CES  and stopping by The NZXT Suite you can check it out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2012)

This is the best mod I have ever seen with a NZXT Vulcan!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is the best mod I have ever seen with a NZXT Vulcan!



Thank you


----------



## HammerON (Jan 7, 2012)

Excellent build
Attention to detail is great. Have fun at CES!!!


----------



## specks (Jan 7, 2012)

Isn't that rad a bit insufficient for both CPU and GPU?


----------



## LordJummy (Jan 7, 2012)

specks said:


> Isn't that rad a bit insufficient for both CPU and GPU?



That depends if you're doing extreme OC'ing or not. A 120 rad can cool a CPU+GPU, but it isn't going to do 5GHz and gpu overclocking with great temps lol. However, with a light OC on the CPU it should work fine for both. They make a gtx 580 with a built in 120 rad that cools the CPU too, and those use weak little pumps and barely any liquid.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 9, 2012)

It a pretty Light load,  and the new processors  are so much  cooler that teh 3.4 p4 (lol)


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 12, 2012)

2012 CES   Biostar Suite pics    then its of to The NZXT Suite for the remainder of the Show


























Thanks for looking !!!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 12, 2012)

WoW great modding looks fabulous!


----------



## Funtoss (Jan 13, 2012)

ahhh! this looks so sick! such hectic mod! haha


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 13, 2012)

Would have looked alot better without the handle ontop IMO. But looks great even with it


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think the handle   set this lan case apart from teh others.   it was the one item  that i really liked on the case.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2012)

Should have kept it black!!!!
Looks fricking amazing!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 16, 2012)

almost  painted it black.( still might )  But i  have another bigger project  that i wanted to test the  sanding and buffing on.


----------

